# Copper Cup



## BRIAN S. (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi all,
  I dug this cup in an old Hotel dump in N.Y. State probably 20+ years ago. And I found NO whole bottles in this dump by the way. The best thing I found whole was this cup.
  I don't know much about copperware...... But it is hand hammered and has a dovetailed type  side seam. 
  Does anyone know what it is or what it was used for ???? And why the two handles ???? It is a mystery to me and I thought someone out there would know what it was .  
  Thanks Guys & Gals , Brian


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 3, 2004)

Roger,
  Thanks for the info !!!! It makes sense , what you said about it being English....As you are the first person that I have showed it to that knew what the two handles were used for . Here in the States no one had any ideas what the two handles were for , well none that I had talked to anyway. All they could tell me by the construction and the type seam and rivets used that it was one of the earliest forms of Copperware they had ever seen and was it for sale.      
   I didn't get any bottles on that day.....But I did get a great conversation piece !!!
    Thanks again Roger , Brian


----------



## deepwoods (Apr 3, 2004)

*RE: Copper Cup etc*

Gentlemen! - Marvelous, intriguing finds. Brian- I imagine that cup must have needed      alot of cleaning up- what did you use?


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 3, 2004)

Deepwoods, 
  After I got the cup home I looked it over. And I didn't know it was Copper when I had dug it as it was tarnished badly. I rubbed a small spot with some brasso cleaner and walla !!!!!  Copper ! 
 So , I took it to a professional Copper cleaner and had it cleaned. I was afraid to do it myself . I was afraid I would damage it trying to clean it myself. 
        Brian


----------

